# Parts de marche du Mac: o.s. et langues



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2013)

Je consultais ce soir les statistiques de Netmarketshare pour connaitre les proportions d'utilisation de chaque version d'OSX. Lorsqu'Apple a presente des chiffres il y a un ou deux ans, ceux de Netmarketshare y correspondaient a 1 ou 2 % pres. Je pense donc que c'est une source fiable. Pour fevrier 2013, les chiffres sont:

OSX 10.8 : 36,40 %
OSX 10.7 : 26,92 %
OSX 10.6 : 27,48 %
Anterieur : 09,20 %

Plus difficile: evaluer la repartition des langues d'installation d'OSX sur le parc des Mac. En recoupant diverses sources, dont des documents d'Apple, j'etais arrive il y a deux ans aux chiffres approximatifs suivants pour les langues occidentales:

Anglais : 70 %
Francais : 11 %
Allemand : 5,1 %
Italien : 4,8 %
Les autres langues tournaient en general entre 1 et 2,5 %.

Cela vous inspire quoi ?
Les apps que vous developpez sont en general compatibles pour quelles versions de l'o.s. ?
En quelles langues localisez-vous vos apps ?


----------



## pascalformac (12 Mars 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Cela vous inspire quoi ?


Je suis certain que tu as conscience qu'il n'y a pas forcement corrélation entre type d'OS , langue utilisée pour l'OS  et localisation d'une appli

d'ailleurs en terme de développement les states sur les localisations manquent 
aussi bien celles proposées que celles vraiment utilisées 
(il y a quelques années je m'étais cassé les dents là dessus , precisement pour répondre à la question " quelles langues?" pour manuels et ou interface)
choisir quelles langues peut etre un vrai casse tête et parfois du "phorphorage" poussé trop loin et dans la mauvaise direction
 (surtout pour des "petits" projets ou "petites" structures à équipe restreinte voire impliquant qu' une ou 2 personnes)

les évidences
projet bien pensé  repondant à un besoin ou offrant de l'innovant
element trop négigé : un bon SAV ou interface de contact avec client ( encore plus s'il paye)
on voit encore des developpeurs qui ne répondent même pas aux demandes de clients ou ne tiennent pas compte des bugs rapportés par clients
je ne vais pas citer de nom , mais on a tous experimenté ce genre de ccomportement , y compris avec des produits globalement corrects  ou venant  de boites "serieuses"

langues: manuels et localisations
(2 champs légérement differents)

les manuels DOIVENT etre bons et ceci dans toutes les langues envisagées

interface localisée , là c'est un peu different
là on est pas "obligés" d'avoir plein de localisations, c'est par contre un plus apprécié mais pas si important que ca SI un manuel dans la langue de l'utilisateur est  fourni

le manuel fait reference à des touches ou menus en reprenant les termes de l'interface type ( anglais) ou exigence du codage
c'est  ensuite affaire de convention
 exemple   l'action "imprimer" c'est associé à P ( pas à I si on pense _franssé_) et ceci quelque soit la localisation
une fois les conventions clairement explicitées la langue de l'interface est moins importante, ca roule
ceci à condition que le manuel  soit bon
( Ahh les risibles manuels spartiates ou en traductions fantaisistes..)

Quelles langues depend aussi du marché visé
evident
plus c'est grand public plus le nombre de langues doit etre important
mais pour des niches c'est beaucoup moins important
illustration : navigateur
ca peut etre un navigateur grand public , comme un navigateur plus tech  ( pour developpeurs , webmaster etc)

un cas à part dont on peut s'inspirer
l'open source
 manuels et localisations y sont très souvent  "outsourcés"
 ( dans le sens que c'est rarement l'équipe au coeur du projet initial qui s'en occupe)
voire "crowdsourcés" 
et souvent pondus par de génereux  bénévoles
( et c'est un sacré boulot , ca va bien au delà de la traduction , il faut comprendre le produit si on veut un résultat qui ne soit pas du niveau de manuels-localisatiosn de au pif une tablette " no name" qui sont parfois incompréhensibles quand c'est pas bourrés d'ereurs)


en annexe
curieusement dans pas mal de states  univers Apple  on ne tient pas beaucoup  compte de 2 cas : la langue espagnole ( marché enorme, dont tout un continent,  mais encore très PC concernant les ordis)
et chinois ( qui est pourtant désormais  LE marché ouvertement cajolé par Apple)
il est probable que dans les années à venir ca changera surtout si on pense ibidules

tiens en passant 
petite page instructive, certes PAS le reflet du  marché des apps , mais néanmoins instructive
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_languages_by_total_number_of_speakers


----------



## Lio70 (12 Mars 2013)

Je sais tout cela et suis entierement d'accord. Je voulais juste avoir le retour des quelques devs qui frequentent MacG.

Au sujet du chinois et de l'espagnol je suis moins surpris. Le chinois "decolle" surtout avec iOS et  pas beaucoup avec OSX. Quant aux pays hispanophones, en-dehors de l'Espagne, ce sont en general des pays ou les gens n'ont pas necessairement les moyens de se payer un Mac - encore moins que chez nous - donc la aussi ce n'est pas une surprise.

J'avais consulte un lien comme celui que tu as poste pour la repartition des locuteurs de chaque langue. Mais dans mon cas c'etait une info sur le site de l'Union europeenne (pour toutes les langues du monde et le taux d'informatisation des foyers). Malheureusement je n'ai plus ce lien et la derniere fois que j'avais voulu la consulter, la page n'existait plus.


----------



## Rez2a (12 Mars 2013)

Je n'ai rien publié sur OS X, mais je me permets de faire une remarque qui me paraît pertinente peu importe la plate-forme : au niveau du code en lui-même, même si ça ne concerne pas les clients finaux, TOUT devrait être en anglais (noms de méthodes, classes, ivars etc.), et au niveau de l'interface, tout devrait être pensé en anglais, puis localisé en français par la suite. À l'exception évidemment de trucs spécifiques, genre l'appli de MacG pour OS X, c'est pas bien grave si elle n'est pas localisée en US puisque le contenu vers lequel elle pointe sera toujours en FR.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> Je sais tout cela et suis entierement d'accord. Je voulais juste avoir le retour des quelques devs qui frequentent MacG.
> 
> Au sujet du chinois et de l'espagnol je suis moins surpris. Le chinois "decolle" surtout avec iOS et  pas beaucoup avec OSX. Quant aux pays hispanophones, en-dehors de l'Espagne, ce sont en general des pays ou les gens n'ont pas necessairement les moyens de se payer un Mac - encore moins que chez nous - donc la aussi ce n'est pas une surprise.
> 
> J'avais consulte un lien comme celui que tu as poste pour la repartition des locuteurs de chaque langue. Mais dans mon cas c'etait une info sur le site de l'Union europeenne (pour toutes les langues du monde et le taux d'informatisation des foyers). Malheureusement je n'ai plus ce lien et la derniere fois que j'avais voulu la consulter, la page n'existait plus.


Entierement d'accord aussi
concernant le lien UE , il me semble que  les sites furent  reliftés , réorganisés etc
il est probable que le document soit archivé mais ailleurs
et d'accord avec Rez2a : anglais mandatory
sauf à la rigueur pour  les Easter Eggs  si t'en mets, là le franssé peut même avoir un coté exotique 
(les Easter Eggs ca amuse  et crée une petite complicité potache, on peut même les voir comme un petit plus marketing)


----------



## Lio70 (6 Avril 2013)

Tout doucement, ML monte. Mais vraiment tout doucement. Chiffres au 1er avril:
OSX 10.8 = 38%
OSX 10.7 = 26%
OSX 10.6 = 27%

J'espere que les utilisateurs de 10.7 vont passer serieusement a 10.8.


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> J'espere que les utilisateurs de 10.7 vont passer serieusement a 10.8.


Franchement je ne suis pas prêt d'y passer vu ce que propose Apple avec 10.8 :rateau:
Je ne pense pas que tu puisses ne pas supporter au moins deux versions majeures de Mac OSX.


----------



## Lio70 (7 Avril 2013)

ntx a dit:


> Franchement je ne suis pas prêt d'y passer vu ce que propose Apple avec 10.8 :rateau:
> Je ne pense pas que tu puisses ne pas supporter au moins deux versions majeures de Mac OSX.


Mais en quoi 10.8 est-il moins bon que 10.7? Je trouve au contraire que l'o.s. bonifie de 10.7 a 10.8. En revanche, de maniere generale, je deplore la "iOSification" d'OSX et, comme beaucoup, je conserve une partition Snow. Mais ce sont deux choses differentes.

D'accord pour le support multi-versions. Supporter plusieurs versions ne me pose pas de probleme et ne devrait poser de probleme a aucun developpeur. Il suffit de ne pas utiliser les dernieres API et de coder suivant les API dispo depuis toujours. Parfois plus long et moins joli, mais ca marche.


----------



## ntx (7 Avril 2013)

Lio70 a dit:


> En revanche, de maniere generale, je deplore la "iOSification" d'OSX


Ben voilà tu l'as dit  Et je voudrais bien aussi qu'Apple cesse de prendre tous ses utilisateurs pour des ignares en informatique. Par exemple, fallait-il vraiment supprimer Apache de l'installation de base ? 
Donc tant que je ne serai pas bloqué dans l'usage d'une application je ne pense pas passer à ML.


----------



## Rez2a (8 Avril 2013)

Autant je comprends bien volontiers qu'on reste sous Snow Leopard (vraiment le jour et la nuit en termes de ressources demandées comparé à 10.7 et +), autant j'arrive pas à comprendre que Lion soit toujours aussi haut. Un peu comme pour SL à l'époque, tous ceux sous Leopard auraient dû passer dessus dès qu'il est sorti. Bon, peut-être qu'il y a un certain nombre de clients qui ne peuvent pas passer à ML vu qu'il a réduit la liste des ordis pris en charge, mais quand même.


----------



## Larme (10 Avril 2013)

Rez2a a dit:


> Autant je comprends bien volontiers qu'on reste sous Snow Leopard (vraiment le jour et la nuit en termes de ressources demandées comparé à 10.7 et +), autant j'arrive pas à comprendre que Lion soit toujours aussi haut. Un peu comme pour SL à l'époque, tous ceux sous Leopard auraient dû passer dessus dès qu'il est sorti. Bon, peut-être qu'il y a un certain nombre de clients qui ne peuvent pas passer à ML vu qu'il a réduit la liste des ordis pris en charge, mais quand même.



J'suis pas passé à ML sur mon MBA 2011, car je n'en ai pas ressenti le besoin actuellement.
Je pense que pas mal de personnes sont dans mon cas. Ça marche ? Oui. Alors pourquoi changer ?


----------



## Lio70 (10 Avril 2013)

Recu a l'instant: un mail d'iTunes Connect pour encourager les dev a traduire leurs apps et leurs documents de support. Les premieres langues correspondent a celles que j'avais calculees.



> Start by localizing in the following languages: English, French, Italian, German, Spanish, Japanese, Simplified Chinese, Traditional Chinese, Korean, Brazilian Portuguese, Russian, Turkish, and Arabic. Note that Arabic is not yet available for metadata localization on iTunes Connect.


----------



## Nyx0uf (11 Avril 2013)

Larme a dit:


> Je pense que pas mal de personnes sont dans mon cas. Ça marche ? Oui. Alors pourquoi changer ?



Une vieille voiture ça marche ? Oui. Alors pourquoi changer ?


----------



## Lio70 (1 Mai 2013)

NetMarketShare, avril 2013. Lentement mais surement...
'tain les mecs, mais si vous etes sur Lion, migrez sur Mountain, qu'on puisse (vous faire) profiter des dernieres API ! 

OSX 10.8 = 40,35 %
OSX 10.7 = 25,47 %
OSX 10.6 = 26,04 %
Anterieur = 08,16 %

Et bon 1er mai a tous !


----------



## Lio70 (7 Juin 2013)

Les chiffres pour mai, a la veille de la sortie du nouveau felin. Rien ne bouge, si ce n'est probablement grace a la repercussion des dernieres ventes de Mac fournis d'office avec 10.8.
Soit 42 % pour ML et encore un quart pour Lion et Snow Leopard chacun.

OSX 10.8 : 42.07 %
OSX 10.6 : 25.07 %
OSX 10.7 : 24.93 %
Anterieur : 07.93 %


----------



## Rez2a (7 Juin 2013)

C'est peut-être un poil en dehors du sujet, mais y a quoi comme API essentielles à 10.8 qui n'existent pas sous 10.7 ? Autant je me doute des différences entre 10.7 et 10.6 (support du plein écran, de la restauration automatique de l'état de l'appli, peut-être iCloud ?), autant j'ai du mal à voir les trucs exclusifs à 10.8, en dehors peut-être du partage FB+Twitter en natif ?


----------



## Nyx0uf (7 Juin 2013)

NSXPCConnection ça rox quand même pas mal.


----------



## Lio70 (8 Juin 2013)

XPC et l'API de sharing. Oui, ca simplifie pas mal de choses, je les ai utilisees. Et aussi EventKit qui n'etait dispo que pour iOS et remplace maintenant CalendarStore sur le Mac (qui est toujours utilisable sur 10.8 mais deprecated donc disparaitra probablement completement de 10.9).

En demandant des versions compatibles 10.7, l'utilisateur nous complique la vie et SE complique la vie car empeche les devs d'exploiter toutes les possibilites des technologies Apple. Et c'est ce meme utilisateur qui ralera ensuite parce qu'il a l'impression que les apps sont bridees en quelque sorte par rapport a ce qu'elles pourraient faire.


----------



## Lio70 (2 Décembre 2013)

Je viens de jeter un coup d'oeil aux stats de NetMarketShare pour novembre 2013.

Avant la sortie de Mavericks, Mountain Lion avait atteint 50% d'installations. Apparemment, ceux qui etaient sur Lion et Mountain Lion ont deja bien migre vers Mavericks car fin novembre, nous en sommes la:

OSX 10.8 : 24,50%
OSX 10.9 : 32%

Et toujours 20% de Snow Leopard. Cela diminue mais, de toutes les versions anterieures a Mountain Lion, c'est celle qui detient le plus grand nombre d'utilisateurs.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Janvier 2014)

Les chiffres a la fin décembre 2013: le Mac représente 7,28% des o.s d'ordinateurs.

Mavericks est a 38,30% et Mountain a 22,80% tandis que Lion commence a se faire distancer avec a peine 17%. Ceux qui sont restes a Lion, c'est a dire avec un système non-abouti ont-ils bien calcule en refusant d'adopter Mountain? Ils seront forces de passer directement a Mavericks qui souffre encore de quelques tares, lorsqu'ils voudront changer.

Pour l'ancienne generation du système, Snow est toujours a 20% et les versions antérieures font un score désormais négligeable.


----------

